# Soil Test Reports and Feedback



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

From My Soil Testing.



Obviously PH and Phosphorous look off kilter right? Aerating my brick hard St Augustine yard tomorrow and was going to lay down MicroLife Humates Plus and some Azomite after the aeration and before the topsoil but reading that Humates would assist in further decreasing PH.

Any recs here on where I should go from here?

My Soil Testing recommended i use Espoma Lightning Lime (https://www.domyown.com/msds/ESPOMALIGHTNINGLIMEFACTSHEET.pdf)


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I doubt you will get any feedback because this seems to be a My Soil or Soil Savvy type of test. Objections to those tests can be found here:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=16135

I suggest getting a soil test from a lab where you get recommendations for a whole year, not just one application of product. No idea how reliable this test is. Also, if your pH really is that low, you are going to need lots of lime. You need to know how much you will need altogether, even though you will limited in how much you can apply at a time.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Most areas of Texas do not have low pH. Some have very high pH. I would do a AA soil test method for Texas.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

g-man said:


> Most areas of Texas do not have low pH. Some have very high pH. I would do a AA soil test method for Texas.


Will do. Currently wavering between using Texas A&M ag office or Waypoint Analytical. Seems like I can get quicker results out of Waypoint and their app looks neat so I will use them even though they are more expensive.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

$26.50 for the SW1 (AA test).


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

g-man said:


> $26.50 for the SW1 (AA test).


thanks for the help. SW2 or SW3 would be waste of money?

I dont care about N because it's always up or down depending on when I fert last?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yep. N is so mobile that it doesn't matter for us.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

g-man said:


> Yep. N is so mobile that it doesn't matter for us.


thanks boss


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

g-man said:


> $26.50 for the SW1 (AA test).


@g-man how did you know it was $26.50? Just because you have done it so much or bc they have their prices online? Can't find them anywhere.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's what I payed this year.


----------

